# Bacteria film on top



## Craig. (4 Jun 2014)

Hey guys, do you know that film that you sometimes get on the top of your water? Almost smokey - oil type film you get, does anyone know the exact bacteria that you find in that / causes that?

Thanks for reading.
Craig..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis G (4 Jun 2014)

I don't know what the bacteria is, but I know you can remove it with more surface agitation and water changes.

I subscribed to your blog too.


----------



## Craig. (4 Jun 2014)

Oh thank you Lewis.  thing is, turns out I'm rather allergic to it and it gives me quite a rash just where my hand sits against the water level.

My doctor had been trying to figure this out for my last few visits now. Was just hoping that the actual bacteria name might give my doc a better idea for a cream. Nothing hd worked so far. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Jun 2014)

It probably differs from tank to tank what exactly bacteria causes it.
Could you possibly have cyanobacteria? It does that too and people can be allergic to it. It's only a guess.


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Jun 2014)

There are lots of different nasty types of bacteria that can thrive in an aquarium, some can be very troublesome if you are immunocompromised and they end up colonising your skin, Pseudomonas springs to mind. Thankfully depending on how you look at it, sensitivity to fish proteins (which are concentrated in the surface film) can cause allergic rash like symptoms.

I don't know how to cure it, but I do know how to prevent it re-occurring !

http://www.nano-reef.com/uploads/post-19119-1145764264.jpg


----------



## Vivian Andrew (5 Jun 2014)

Hi Craig,

Check the below site, you will find what causes it and how to prevent it

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Articles.asp?ID=111


----------



## Craig. (5 Jun 2014)

Thank you all so very much for your answers and your time. I really appreciate that. Lots of great info there for me to start reading about.

I'm in Scotland and the temperatures here at this time of year can really fluctuate madly and so Ive been adjusting my fully submerged heater quite a lot and for the first time ever really. During the winter here, it's "on" it's set high and that's that. hehe. When my hand is just in enough to adjust the thermostat, the water line is just above my wrist. The back of my hand - and this is where this rash has noticeably gotten worse lately.

Anyway, thank you all - I'm off to do some reading. 
Craig..


----------



## Rob P (5 Jun 2014)

Get an Eheim Skim 350 (around £20). Will keep the film off the surface of your aquarium (and adds a little extra flow).

Be aware they can suck in smaller fish and shrimp, a few have put mesh guards around the top to prevent this but I found fiddling with the inlet compromised operation, so I have reverted to running it as is (i leave a low % light on at all times over my tank which i've read helps). Every week when i clean it the same stupid shrimp has been sucked in and is sat quite happily feeding on the sponge LOL. But it will keep the surface of your tank crystal clear


----------



## Craig. (5 Jun 2014)

Thanks Rob - I did look at them already funnily enough. I'm laughing at your "same stupid shrimp" haha - that was funny!

Andrew - Thats a great link you gave me! Thank you. Bundles of info on there. In the section where it talks about surface scum/film - It's definitely the "white" version that I have. Thank you for that link - bookmarked!


----------



## Vivian Andrew (6 Jun 2014)

Happy to know it helped u Craig


----------



## tam (6 Jun 2014)

I don't know if it helps, but I find I get it for a day or so after I put shrimp food in. I guess perhaps it's higher protein or has a different ingredient that contributes to it. Might be worth experimenting with foods or holding off for a couple of days and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Craig. (6 Jun 2014)

Thank you. It's not so much that my tank had a problem with it. I can eliminate quite well once I see it however, it's my skin that appears to have the biggest problem with it. One touch and I rash. Just trying to help my doc get the exact culprit in the hopes of a better cream than I currently have. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (6 Jun 2014)

A UV sterilizer will sort water floating bacteria at level 2 stage. At level 1 it clears floating algae.   Maybe it's a good idea to invest in one depending which type of setup you require.   Level stage 2 capable sterilizers will improve the water quality for the inhabitants too.
Other than that, I do have the white type of film now the same as you describe on one of the tanks and it appeared after I ripped all the plants out getting it ready to put new substrate so it's certainly something to do with the tank not being in a "healthy" state. I don't think it's the food you feed unless you feed too much.


----------



## Craig. (6 Jun 2014)

You know, I'm actually beginning to suspect excel. It may very well be coincidence however, I have noticed (or imagined) a possible correlation with dosing that. Hmmm.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Teapot (6 Jun 2014)

Craig. said:


> I'm actually beginning to suspect excel.



Re: your allergic rash. I think your suspicions are correct - glutaraldehyde is a well documented cause of skin irritation. You could always try a patch test?


----------



## sciencefiction (6 Jun 2014)

When you add Excel, it increases plant demand.  Plants contribute to organics too especially if they aren't in a healthy state and suffer from other deficiencies as a result of the growth spurt or algae for example so adding Excel can indirectly affect the tank.

Oh, yes, didn't think of it, but you hands too


----------



## NC10 (6 Jun 2014)

You could put a small dab of the excel on your hand, see what happens. Probably best diluting it a little first though.

Or just leave it out of the tank for a few days and try that way, see if you still get the reaction.


----------



## Craig. (6 Jun 2014)

Once this latest rash has gone down a bit, I will indeed try some slightly diluted excel right on there. Thanks to everyone who has replied. I really appreciate it. B-)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## X3NiTH (6 Jun 2014)

10% of Healthcare professionals that use gluteraldehyde as a sterilising agent will suffer allergic contact dermatitis because of it. It's an exposure thing, contact sensitivity increases with use, I have seen the damage it can do to your hands if you are allergic to glute, very painful (not my hands thankfully). The more you use it your sensitivity to it will increase. My wife used to have to use this stuff neat from the bottle about 20y ago but wasn't contact sensitive to it but did get the runny nose whilst using it, and for the reason that repeated exposure increases your sensitivity to it I'm not allowed any carbon dosing products that contain Gluteraldehyde in the house.


----------



## Craig. (6 Jun 2014)

Wow, ok. I think I may be suspecting the correct culprit right enough. I did not know this about excel. It seems a rather good explanation now. Will definitely investigate. Thank you for replying.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (6 Jun 2014)

_Gluteraldehyde data sheet.
www.inchem.org/documents/sids/sids/111308.pdf_

However not all liquid carbons are gluteraldehyde, some are (Seachem Flourish Excel is one) claim to be a gluteraldehyde complex's and thus don't have the safety and handling issues of gluteraldehdye.


----------



## X3NiTH (6 Jun 2014)

The NHS phased out using Gluteraldehyde as a sterilising agent (Cidex) because it carried high risks of inducing sensitivity, alternatives were found.


----------

